# James Llewellin announces that he WILL be doing this years British Grand Prix in Oct



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After a lay off since the 2011 Mr Olympia in September, I have decided that I will be doing the Grand Prix in Manchester this October. I've been back in the gym for the last couple of weeks after living a very 'normal' 3 meals a day lifestyle since September.

My passion is back and I'm raring to go. This man still has plenty of gas in the tank, is healthy and can still make improvements.

I needed a total break from the sport and haven't even been on any BBing sites for 6 months but the sport is in my blood so ill be knocking about here again between now and Oct 

J


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one ! gtood luck mate from all the team here at Pro-10


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good to hear mate, will be following this with interest!

3 meals a day though?! Were you not starving?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck James, will you be doing a journal for it?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck dude. Glad to see you back on the board


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you back! I saw you at the British Grand Prix in March 2011 and also followed your prep for the 2011 Olympia 202 showdown last year!

I went to the Olympia and was dissapointed that they didn't give you a higher placing. But it's still no mean feat, how many people can actually say that they have qualified and competed in the Olympia. The list of names is short! I also don't think the list will be growing very rapidly now also that they have made it much harder to qualify.

It's going to be an interesting year with the 202 now being bumped up to the 212 but i wish you every success in 2012 and i'll certainly be making my way to Manchester for the Gran Prix in October!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> Nice one ! gtood luck mate from all the team here at Pro-10


Thankyou



Chelsea said:


> Good to hear mate, will be following this with interest!
> 
> 3 meals a day though?! Were you not starving?


No my body reverts back to default mode pretty quick especially when I'm not expending too many calories



Raptor said:


> Good luck James, will you be doing a journal for it?


Thanks mate, I may well do, we will see 

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You dont even realise how happy i am to hear this James. You have always inspired me so much and must admit i was gutted when you announced retirement. GET IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome back James and all the best,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Awesome, good to see you back.

Did you gain, or lose any weight?

Did you keep your size?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

supercell said:


> After a lay off since the 2011 Mr Olympia in September, I have decided that I will be doing the Grand Prix in Manchester this October. I've been back in the gym for the last couple of weeks after living a very 'normal' 3 meals a day lifestyle since September.
> 
> My passion is back and I'm raring to go. This man still has plenty of gas in the tank, is healthy and can still make improvements.
> 
> ...


Good news bud, me and a mate met you at Golds in Vegas the day after the Olympia, u were kind enough to pose for a pic with us even though you looked drained and probably last thing you wanted to do, appreciated it though.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with it, you looked amazing at last years grand prix


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Fantastic news James, this sport is a better place with you in it.

Hope all is good now mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Good news bud, me and a mate met you at Golds in Vegas the day after the Olympia, u were kind enough to pose for a pic with us even though you looked drained and probably last thing you wanted to do, appreciated it though.


HAHA, i have seen the pic. Jims a big lad but looked like a kid next to James lol. Forearm was like my torso.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, i have seen the pic. Jims a big lad but looked like a kid next to James lol. Forearm was like my torso.


stfu i dwarfed him *blatant lie* lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome back J

DB and I have booked our hotel for that weekend already so will see you there


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Great news,good luck!Will you be putting a blog up again this time around?Followed that with great interested on the Empower site.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

good shout James ,welcome back , hope you enjoyed your well earned rest

chem


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck James, I'm going to it so will be good to see you up on stage


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

i did hear this on the grapevine...........think we may have to catch a session at universal ehh buddy?????


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Beans said:


> Good luck dude. Glad to see you back on the board


Thankyou, its good to be back



Nickthegreek said:


> Good to see you back! I saw you at the British Grand Prix in March 2011 and also followed your prep for the 2011 Olympia 202 showdown last year!
> 
> I went to the Olympia and was dissapointed that they didn't give you a higher placing. But it's still no mean feat, how many people can actually say that they have qualified and competed in the Olympia. The list of names is short! I also don't think the list will be growing very rapidly now also that they have made it much harder to qualify.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year with the 202 now being bumped up to the 212 but i wish you every success in 2012 and i'll certainly be making my way to Manchester for the Gran Prix in October!


I was happy with my 14th placing considering I was dwarfed by most!



Suprakill4 said:


> You dont even realise how happy i am to hear this James. You have always inspired me so much and must admit i was gutted when you announced retirement. GET IN!!!!!!!!


Thanks mate thats much appreciated, I had a lot to think about but I love the sport and I love competing, its that simple



bally said:


> Welcome back James and all the best,


Many thanks

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Awesome, good to see you back.
> 
> Did you gain, or lose any weight?
> 
> Did you keep your size?


Hi Buddy.

I'll be honest I have eaten sh1te and drunk far too much and had too many late nights, but I still have striations on my glutes. Although my meals have been sparce they have been high in cals, plus my secret weapon of vodka and diet coke!! lol. My weight was around 13st 8lbs a week or so ago, Im now up to around 14st and in good condition eating around 4 meals a day and training consistently. I'll crank things up slowly now to full swing after the 6 nations cos I will be drinking up until then when I watch Wales win the Grand Slam in Cardiff on the 17th!! 



Jim78 said:


> Good news bud, me and a mate met you at Golds in Vegas the day after the Olympia, u were kind enough to pose for a pic with us even though you looked drained and probably last thing you wanted to do, appreciated it though.


I remember and yeah I was fcuked!! Id just literally come off stage and driven up in 100 degree heat with no food. I had to stop half way thru and down some simple carbs cos I was going seriously hypo!! LOL



big silver back said:


> Good luck with it, you looked amazing at last years grand prix


Thanks mate, I was really pleased with what I brought there, really pleased!



Delhi said:


> Fantastic news James, this sport is a better place with you in it.
> 
> Hope all is good now mate?


Thanks Del, Yeah all is good in my life now and nice and settled. Ive got some amazing friends too that have given me the push I needed to continue my career and of course Kerry and all at CNP that have been behind me all the way!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

gduncan said:


> Great news,good luck!Will you be putting a blog up again this time around?Followed that with great interested on the Empower site.


I spoke to Mike about this today (after he killed me on back!) and I am undecided but I may well do and I'd certainly like to do one here and on the CNP site too



chem said:


> good shout James ,welcome back , hope you enjoyed your well earned rest
> 
> chem


Thanks Ian, yeah lets just say I've certainly enjoyed myself;-)



liam0810 said:


> Good luck James, I'm going to it so will be good to see you up on stage


Great, it should be a great weekend with the British Champs the same weekend too



gunit said:


> i did hear this on the grapevine...........think we may have to catch a session at universal ehh buddy?????


Hey Mr Farr!!!!

Well news travels fairly quick round here. Yeah be great to catch up soon buddy! Did you get my text I sent the other day, I asked Dan for your number cos Ive changed numbers and fcuked my SIM up so lost it. If you didn't could you IM me please mate and we will smash some weights up! Hope your prep is going well?

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome back my friend  i have a big big smile on my face James.... come on!!!!!!! supporting u all the way as usual pal..

see u soon hopefully buddy

steve


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing news thought someone was having us on

Great inspiration, I still watch both DVDs through morning cardio now I'm prepping for the Hayes show and James' Bedford one too


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome back james!! Well, this is probably the first post that ive done on here for the last 6 months anyway as well lol.

Great to hear you are coming back into the sport and have your motivation back. Remember talking to you at kent and british last year and you said you were retiring. I was confused because i thought there are a good few more years left for you as a pro!

Hope all is well, looking forward to seeing and supporting you on stage this year. No doubt will bump into each other at one of the ukbff qualifiers this year as well. Take care mate.

Adam.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> Welcome back my friend  i have a big big smile on my face James.... come on!!!!!!! supporting u all the way as usual pal..
> 
> see u soon hopefully buddy
> 
> steve


Hi Steve and thankyou for your kind words as usual, you are a top top guy and one of the reasons I love this sport and the people within it. I hope you and your family are well and life is treating you good my friend. No doubt I will bump into you at our annual meet up in Southport!! )



OJay said:


> Amazing news thought someone was having us on
> 
> Great inspiration, I still watch both DVDs through morning cardio now I'm prepping for the Hayes show and James' Bedford one too


Thankyou and firstly good luck with your shows this year. Like you I watch DVDs for inspiration and I'm glad that mine inspire you. I was flicking through my photos on my laptop last week and stumbled across my trip to Venice Beach and the British Champs in 2008, both brought back amazing memories for me. A friend of mine told me to watch my first DVD a month or so ago cos I never watch them (only the final edit) and it hit home just how much true dedication and focus you need to succeed not just in this sport but in anything you want to be good at.



Britbb said:


> Welcome back james!! Well, this is probably the first post that ive done on here for the last 6 months anyway as well lol.
> 
> Great to hear you are coming back into the sport and have your motivation back. Remember talking to you at kent and british last year and you said you were retiring. I was confused because i thought there are a good few more years left for you as a pro!
> 
> ...


Hi Adam, I hope you are well my friend, like Steve you are another reason why I love this sport. I do remember the Kent show and I do remember telling you. At the time I was resolute that I wouldn't compete again but after living a normal life I realised that Im just not normal and normal bores the hell out of me. I need to be challenged and have focus in life to do anything otherwise I just drift along with no direction, this is true for both work and play.

I'm sure I'll see you around, Im doing a seminar on the 24th March on the S Coast and then Ill be at the Pompey show in April and Bodypower in May (my Bday weekend so it maybe messy on sat night!!), plus I'll be attending numerous qualifiers with my sponsors CNP, so I am sure we will have time to talk and catch up. All the best anyway my friend.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Funny you post this James as i was just saying last week how i had not heard from you for a while.......all the best with the run in mate...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great stuff -thanks for supporting the event, James. I'm very pleased with this.

I thought you were too young to retire!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Funny you post this James as i was just saying last week how i had not heard from you for a while.......all the best with the run in mate...


Hi Paul, the main reason is I'm now off FB and have been since Xmas but also because my SIM card imploded and I lost all my numbers and changed my own in the process!! I hear you are a proud dad once again so my very best wishes to you and Jen. Send me your number via I.M mate and we will catch up. Take care



Ex-SRD said:


> Great stuff -thanks for supporting the event, James. I'm very pleased with this.
> 
> I thought you were too young to retire!


Hahaha well Ill never catch you up on the age front James and you know you are only as young as the women you feel! lol. Im looking forward to it, its always a good event with lots going on and lots of familiar faces to have a good natter too. Hope to see you there for a catch up mate

J


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

great to see you back james, always follow your career as you are an open and honest professional which is a refreshing change.

are you hoping to add any mass for this comp?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I came here to find a old journal of yours to look something over that was on my mind, so it was great to see this thread, always enjoyed following you, great your back at it, good luck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Hi Paul, the main reason is I'm now off FB and have been since Xmas but also because my SIM card imploded and I lost all my numbers and changed my own in the process!! I hear you are a proud dad once again so my very best wishes to you and Jen. Send me your number via I.M mate and we will catch up. Take care
> 
> J


Will do buddy, yes Joseph is 3 weeks old now mate amazing how much you forget about night feeds lol, speak soon mate


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Boss man!!!!!!!! Great news mate im so glad your back competing again I really am....I think it does everyone good to take a break and reflect bodybuilding is so demanding in so many ways. Def catch up soon mate...I need to come up your way soon to show G Unit what a pair of calves look like (G unit I know u reading lol)


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome news JimBob  x


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Boss man!!!!!!!! Great news mate im so glad your back competing again I really am....I think it does everyone good to take a break and reflect bodybuilding is so demanding in so many ways. Def catch up soon mate...I need to come up your way soon to show G Unit what a pair of calves look like (G unit I know u reading lol)


Come on young un be nice.......


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

NickR24 said:


> great to see you back james, always follow your career as you are an open and honest professional which is a refreshing change.
> 
> are you hoping to add any mass for this comp?


I need to start eating again if that is to happen, so thats the plan. My training has been going really well recently and my diet is slowly being reitroduced. I'll be hooking up with Mike Gelsei and his Wife Leica twice a week next month (at the moment I am seeing them once a week) in order to give me the kick I need and keep my training on track especially in my weak areas.



> I came here to find a old journal of yours to look something over that was on my mind' date=' so it was great to see this thread, always enjoyed following you, great your back at it, good luck.  [/quote']
> 
> Thanks buddy, I've missed the whole BBing thing so being back on here is a great boost!
> 
> ...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Linny said:


> Awesome news JimBob  x


Thanks Linny, hope you are well chick and life is treating you well?

J x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

supercell said:


> Thanks Linny, hope you are well chick and life is treating you well?
> 
> J x


I'm good thanx sweetie, looking forwards to catching up with you, seems like ages x


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Linny said:


> I'm good thanx sweetie, looking forwards to catching up with you, seems like ages x


Well I'm sure you will be at Body Power in May, so no doubt I will see you there 

Jx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> Well I'm sure you will be at Body Power in May, so no doubt I will see you there
> 
> Jx


Would love a picture took with you if i see you James, the missus will be mad if i dont, she fancies the pants off of you lol Loves it when i put your dvds on the little bvgger!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would love a picture took with you if i see you James, the missus will be mad if i dont, she fancies the pants off of you lol Loves it when i put your dvds on the little bvgger!


Hahahaha, thats funny bless her, perhaps I should be having one with her instead then lol. Yeah thats cool mate, I'm not camera shy although i maybe worse for wear on the sat cos fri its my bday!! )

J


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Your birthday is two days before Mine 

I'll come say hi to you at the show mate I'll prob still be orange from the Hayes show the week before and orange to match bodybuilding warehouse colours  lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> Hahahaha, thats funny bless her, perhaps I should be having one with her instead then lol. Yeah thats cool mate, I'm not camera shy although i maybe worse for wear on the sat cos fri its my bday!! )
> 
> J


No chance she isnt going! lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great to read James!!!!

Was good seeing you at the brits, good to read rob cannon got his british champ title...albeit post event.

see you around the expo's or shows this year!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi James, glad to hear that you will be competing again, sometimes you need a break from the whole BB scene to recharge your batteries so to speak. But BB is in your blood and you still have plenty contests left in you not to mention lots of fans!!

We need guys like you to push and promote the show because without you there would be no contest.

We are already busy planning this year's event and it will be something spectacular I can assure you, and you know Neil will insist on the top IFBB pros to compete at the British Grand Prix along with big prize money!!

Also now being in Manchester I know CNP will have a large presence at the event so even more of a reason to make your comeback. :thumbup1:

Good luck and all the best!! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

OJay said:


> Your birthday is two days before Mine
> 
> I'll come say hi to you at the show mate I'll prob still be orange from the Hayes show the week before and orange to match bodybuilding warehouse colours  lol


May's a good month mate!! I'll have no problem picking you out then!



Suprakill4 said:


> No chance she isnt going! lol.


Haha probably just as well mate. dont want her cramping your style lol



Incredible Bulk said:


> great to read James!!!!
> 
> Was good seeing you at the brits, good to read rob cannon got his british champ title...albeit post event.
> 
> see you around the expo's or shows this year!


Hey Aaron, thanks mate and yes I was made up for Rob, it was just a shame he couldn't have collected his trophy on th day and basked in the glory ;-)



Fantom said:


> Hi James, glad to hear that you will be competing again, sometimes you need a break from the whole BB scene to recharge your batteries so to speak. But BB is in your blood and you still have plenty contests left in you not to mention lots of fans!!
> 
> We need guys like you to push and promote the show because without you there would be no contest.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your kind words Simon, I thorougly enjoyed last years event at the Excel and I have no doubt that this years will be even bigger and better!

If there is anything you would like me to do or help with just give me a shout as the BGP is just what British and International BBing needs. I know everyone that attended (competitors and fans alike) thoroughly enjoyed the event and I know I'll be bringing a few people with me too!

Best wishes with all the plans and I'm sure Ill see you out and about this season on yours and my travels

Take care buddy

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Well well well, Mr L is bang at it again! NICE!!! Glad to hear that J. Long time no chat mate, i'll pm my moby to you as i lost all numbers when i got a new phone. Be good to catch up. I may compete again too? Im in search of a Pro card... but only in a box of cornflakes, i'll just keep looking


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Well well well, Mr L is bang at it again! NICE!!! Glad to hear that J. Long time no chat mate, i'll pm my moby to you as i lost all numbers when i got a new phone. Be good to catch up. I may compete again too? Im in search of a Pro card... but only in a box of cornflakes, i'll just keep looking


LOL. Moby number duly rec'd with thanks and txt sent big boi!

J


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

supercell said:


> Well I'm sure you will be at Body Power in May, so no doubt I will see you there
> 
> Jx


Not going this year sweetie, have exams coming up, I'll catch up with you soon x


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Excellent. All the best for the British end of the year. Also nice to see you have taken time out to live a normalish life, sounds like just what was needed to come back stronger than before.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Linny said:


> Not going this year sweetie, have exams coming up, I'll catch up with you soon x


Well best of luck with your exams I'm sure you'll so great Lin x



TaintedSoul said:


> Excellent. All the best for the British end of the year. Also nice to see you have taken time out to live a normalish life, sounds like just what was needed to come back stronger than before.


Thankyou, my life is never normal mate lol!

J


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

James/normal life...? Nope... can't see those words in the same sentence myself ;-)

Come to the frozen North soon buddy. It's been a while


----------

